# Tax Return - without working a full year?



## eldunariss (Apr 7, 2018)

I've just heard from my employer that I cannot apply for a tax return this year. 
I have started working in August, which technically doesn't count as a full financial year.
Earlier I've worked casually and only received cash, so it wouldn't be on the books.
Is this true? You cannot apply for tax return unless you work a full year?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

eldunariss said:


> I've just heard from my employer that I cannot apply for a tax return this year.
> I have started working in August, which technically doesn't count as a full financial year.
> Earlier I've worked casually and only received cash, so it wouldn't be on the books.
> Is this true? You cannot apply for tax return unless you work a full year?


I know many people who have done tax returns for even just a part year. These include myself and every member of my family.

If you have paid tax you will probably be due a tax refund, as you will have paid too much.

My wife worked for three months in her first year, and all the tax she paid was refunded.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

If you worked for 1 week you should still do a tax return


----------

